# CHANGEMENT DES ICONES DU DOCK: la galère !!!



## Floflo's mac (19 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis vraiment une sous-douée de l'informatique et je pensais qu'en passant sous mac mes problèmes seraient résolus mais en fait ils ne le sont qu'à moitié...

Je souhaite changer mes icones du dock. J'ai donc -en tant que sous douée- lue tous les forums, je suis allée sur le site de mac pour trouver les sites officiels des icones; je les ai télécharger sans problème mais, je n'arrive pas à changer toutes mes applications...
Je n'ai pour le moment pu changer seulement iPhoto, Picasa, aMSN et le fichier document...

J'ai vraiment tout essayé -à mon niveau- c.a.d. que j'ai essayé de déverouiller mes applications -pour certaines c'est comme ça que j'ai pu changer l'icone-, j'ai essayé de changer le format... mais rien y fait.

Pour voir si je fais bien la manip -ça a marché 4 fois- voila ce que je fais:

j'ouvre l'application avec commande+i ensuite j'ouvre l'icone de remplacement, je fais pomme+c sur le nouvel icone puis pomme+v sur l'ancien icone et la l'horrible petit bruit (bbrrup) qui m'indique que la manipulation n'a pas marché alors j'appuie sur le verrou en bas a droite, je rentre mon mot de passe et je recommence pomme+c/pomme+v mais cela ne marche pas tout le temps...

S'il vous plait, pouvez vous m'aider????

Merci mille fois d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

http://www.panic.com/candybar/


----------



## Floflo's mac (19 Février 2010)

Mais je ne sais pas utiliser candy bar... (je l'avais déjà installer pensant me simplifier la vie mais ce truc est un vrai casse-tête...)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Tu rigoles ? C'est simple et intuitif.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

C'est difficile de glisser une icône ?

.


----------



## Floflo's mac (19 Février 2010)

ben jai pas du télécharger un bon truc pck aucun icone ne se glisse nulle part!


----------



## AnnC21 (19 Février 2010)

Après avoir déverouillé faut éventuellement changer les permissions  (certaines ne sont pas toutes en "lecture et écriture" mais en lecture seule pour l'admin dans mes souvenirs)

Sinon, Candybar... (Liteicon ne permet pas de changer celles du dock)


----------



## Floflo's mac (19 Février 2010)

non en fait ça marche: dans candy bar mes icones sont bien changer mais quand je fais relaunch dock l'icone reste celui de départ... je tourne en rond!

Je sais que pour vous ça parait simplissime mais moi je suis pas du tout informatique... pouvez vous mexpliquer comment je fais pour voir licone de candy dans mon dock (ex: jai changer licone de limewire dans candy bar et apres je fais apply icons puis relaunch dock et toujours rien...)


Merciiii beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Tu enlèves tes icones du dock et tu les remets.
Et il faut fermer sa session avant.


----------



## Fìx (19 Février 2010)

Enlève les du dock et remet les....

Sinon, pour les applications Apple, laisse tomber Candybar (cf. ICI)


----------



## Floflo's mac (19 Février 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> Après avoir déverouillé faut éventuellement changer les permissions  (certaines ne sont pas toutes en "lecture et écriture" mais en lecture seule pour l'admin dans mes souvenirs)
> 
> Sinon, Candybar... (Liteicon ne permet pas de changer celles du dock)


Merci!!!

J'ai regardé mes ça marche que pour certaines applications  J'ai trop honte de pas savoir faire mais vraiment j'ai essayé plein de truc...
En tout cas merci de m'avoir répondu et tout expliqué!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------




Fix78 a dit:


> Enlève les du dock et remet les....
> 
> Sinon, pour les applications Apple, laisse tomber Candybar (cf. ICI)


je les enleve du dock mais le pb c que licone nest change que dans candy bar; il nest pas change dans le dossier application...
J'ai essayé autrement et jai reussi a changer mail sauf que je ne plus le rechanger... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------

AAAAAAAH J'AI FAIT UNE BÉTISE!!!!!!!

JAI VOULU CHANGER LICONE DU DASHBOARD DONC JE SUIS ALLÉ DANS CONTENU DU PAQUET PUIS DANS LE FICHIER OU IL Y AVAIT L'ICONE DU DASHBOARD ENSUITE J'AI REMPLACER LANCIENNE ICONE PAR UN NOUVEAU QUI AVAIT LE MEME NOM. DEPUIS LE NOUVEL ICONE FIGURE DANS LES DOSSIERS DU PAQUET MAIS LE NOUVEL ICONE DE MON DASHBOARD C UNE FEUILLE AVEC UN CRAYON ET UN COMPAS AUTREMENT DIT PAS DU TOUT LICONE DE DEPART...

MODE BOULET LE RETOUR QUELQU'UN PEUT IL MEXPLIQUER COMMENT RETROUVER MON ANCIEN ICONE!!??

MERCI


----------



## Fìx (19 Février 2010)

Ah ah! 

J'te la mets en pièce jointe, mais gaffe la prochaine fois!^^


-------

Sinon pour la récupérer, tu pouvais soit utliser ta sauvegarde Time Machine (dont je ne doute pas que tu l'avais!  ) soit la rechercher dans tes dossiers d'instal de Mac OS .... soit encore, la retrouver sur le net! ^^



.


----------



## Floflo's mac (19 Février 2010)

Merci à tous j'ai ENFIN réussi!

Merci de m'avoir renvoyé l'icone du dashboard!!!

Et aussi merci j'ai meme reussi a changer le finder!!!!


----------

